# Ptap list



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

Guys does anyone have any idea when ead will upload its list for ptap??


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Samina220 said:


> Guys does anyone have any idea when ead will upload its list for ptap??


Have the same exact question over here. I even emailed them. But you know how Pakistani organizations are. Never heard a reply.
If anyone else knows please inform us.
Thanks.


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

I called them on Monday they said this week or coming week they will upload the list but are not sure about the exact date... Every year they do this it's nvr gng to change


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Well that’s good news. As long as they respond to you. And told you that with in a week or two. Most likely they will upload it next week than. Cause this week is over.


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yup in Shaa Allah next week I really hope they upload the list and not hang us like this anymore


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Yep Lol! Let’s hope for the best. Last year they also released it around this time.
But I am also curious weather they will follow the 2018 pmdc policy or 2019 policy. But guess just will have to wait till the list is out.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks like something is going on. Cause by now they should have uploaded their merit list.
If any new updates LMK please. Thanks


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yeah they said it will come around at end of November cuz they sent the certificates for ibcc verification and they haven't come back yet


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh Wow. Well guess got to go with what they said. Can’t really do anything bout it.
But thanks a lot for the update. And hopefully they don’t delay it any further.


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Apparently if you didn’t get a call 4 weeks after they closed application then you didn’t get a spot. Someone was showing me a PDF that I believe they found on their site, not sure tho. Makes me think something fishy is going on inside...


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

hmirha said:


> Apparently if you didn’t get a call 4 weeks after they closed application then you didn’t get a spot. Someone was showing me a PDF that I believe they found on their site, not sure tho. Makes me think something fishy is going on inside...



Damn! That would be super messed up. I also feel like something fishy is going on. Also I think they always release their merit list before classes starts. 
But if that’s the case then we must take a action. I doubt we could do anything but a try would not hurt.
Also if you can somehow share the pdf you have seen. That would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes last year also they released their list on 14 Nov but this year I don't know what is happening and they have the same lame excuse every time you call them I just hope they release the list in this week its getting really irritating now


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

They should have definitely released the list today. But I guess something bad is up.
I am so disappointed.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Could you share their number. And also what time you usually call them. Cause the number they provided, they just seem not to pick up.


----------



## maham.m (Nov 26, 2019)

hmirha said:


> Apparently if you didn’t get a call 4 weeks after they closed application then you didn’t get a spot. Someone was showing me a PDF that I believe they found on their site, not sure tho. Makes me think something fishy is going on inside...


hey, i've also applied through the PTAP scheme and i'm waiting for the merit lists too  do you think you could share the pdf with us? that'd be greatly appreciated

- - - Updated - - -

huh i just remembered, i was actually given a call from them a few weeks ago. didn't mention anything about admissions though, they just wanted my SAT college board account username and password to verify my scores.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

I don’t think they can pull up the scam of not releasing the merit list on its website. 
Also they did release the D-pharmacy list, so they can’t easily hide MBBS list.
I’ll try calling them tomorrow. Let’s see what excuse they make to me.


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

Yes in Shaa Allah they will release the list for sure but when they'll do it is the main problem


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

maham.m said:


> hmirha said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently if you didn’t get a call 4 weeks after they closed application then you didn’t get a spot. Someone was showing me a PDF that I believe they found on their site, not sure tho. Makes me think something fishy is going on inside...
> ...


Yeah they even asked me the same as well few weeks ago


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

If they have called you then it’s a good thing. 
I have a few question for you guys?
Are you guys currently living in Pak or abroad?
And if you don’t mind what was your HSSC mark?
That would be appreciated, I just want to know where I stand. Thanks. But I will be giving them a call today. Hopefully they pick up.


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Here is the link to which I was talking about. I believe the the point I mentioned is at the end of the document:

http://ministry-education.govmu.org...tan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP).pdf


----------



## maham.m (Nov 26, 2019)

Waiting said:


> If they have called you then it’s a good thing.
> I have a few question for you guys?
> Are you guys currently living in Pak or abroad?
> And if you don’t mind what was your HSSC mark?
> That would be appreciated, I just want to know where I stand. Thanks. But I will be giving them a call today. Hopefully they pick up.



i just moved to pakistan three months ago after living abroad for 18 years! i did high school over there so after the equivalence process, my marks were 902/1100. they cut over 10% off unfortunately 😞


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

From which country you did your high school?


----------



## maham.m (Nov 26, 2019)

maryam_81 said:


> From which country you did your high school?


from canada! where did you guys do high school?


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

hmirha said:


> Here is the link to which I was talking about. I believe the the point I mentioned is at the end of the document:
> 
> http://ministry-education.govmu.org...tan Technical Assistance Programme (PTAP).pdf


This document concerns Mauritius students “which is a different country” if if you read the top of the document it states only for D-pharm and Engineers. So yeah it does not concern us.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks for the Info. I mean if u got a call back from them. Then u should be on the safe side.
IBCC deduced a lot of points from me. I don’t know why. But they give me in the 850’s. But it’s whatever.


----------



## maham.m (Nov 26, 2019)

medtasticdays said:


> I read the last point on the document and I don't think it's in relation to PTAP. I have yet to find a document like this on their website. This last point is in relation to a scholarship, and they even talk about submitting "university" marks it to this address: Scholarships Section, 1st Floor, MITD House, Phoenixby Monday 16th September 2019 at 14.00 hours at latest. This isn't even in Pakistan.
> There's info above in the document about PTAP, but its literally the same thing EAD has on their website.
> I would suggest not adding to people's anxiety levels by giving info that isn't actually related to PTAP.
> 
> ...


thank you for the info, it's a relief to know the merit lists will be out soon! do any of you know when HEC is planning on releasing their merit lists for foreign self finance seats?


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Thanks “Medtasticdays” for good and clear reply.
Himrah as for HEC seats, there a case on them from Peshawar high court, and the next hearing is on Dec 11. So we have to wait till 11, and then hope they don’t extend the case. So HEC is taking its time. Which is pretty damn nonsens.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Waiting said:


> Thanks “Medtasticdays” for good and clear reply.
> Himrah as for HEC seats, there a case on them from Peshawar high court, and the next hearing is on Dec 11. So we have to wait till 11, and then hope they don’t extend the case. So HEC is taking its time. Which is pretty damn nonsens.


Maham I meant


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Any updates from PTAP???


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

medtasticdays said:


> nope. not yet. if they don't get the list up by Thursday, I'm going to call again.
> We're in December, it's crazy.
> if I get any news from them, i'll update on here


Yeah it really is getting out of sense now 
Sure and plz anyone whoever gets an update share it here


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

They need to release the list this week. Period.
If not, then I think we should take a action or something.


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

Guys any update??


----------



## Samina220 (Jul 10, 2019)

medtasticdays said:


> I got an update. Most of the merit lists have been out in December this year because of the court case. EVERYTHING HAS BEEN DELAYED THIS YEAR. Dow's list came out like 2 days ago. So at most it'll come out at the end of this week.


Oh I really hope it comes out this week or I was expecting it to come in late Dec


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

Did anyone of you got a chance to contact PTAP for updates???
Also which cities you all plan on attending or which medical colleges?
Me personally I want to stay in KP cause that’s where my fam is from. Hbyall?


----------



## Gullala (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes it’s on the website of economic affair division.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi guys. I didn't apply this year but how was the mark calculated this year since this time sat was also included. 

Any idea of the weightage?


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Nvm. Got it.


----------

